# Active window becomes inactive



## maric77 (Feb 11, 2002)

Ok, maybe someone else has had this problem and can help me. Whenever I have any window open (AOL, Word, etc.), after about 10 seconds of being idle, the window will become inactive, and I lose the ability to continue typing. So, I have to click on the window once again with the mouse, instead of being able to continue on where I left off. It's almost as if some other program is secretly running, making my active window take the back seat. This has been happening for a long time now, and I had gotten used to it, until I used the new computer at work, and it doesn't happen on that one!! I guess this ISN'T normal. Anyone have a clue where I could start? Thanks-this is quite frustrating!!


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Welcome to TSG 

Go to start>run>type msinfo32>in the right hand pane expand software environment>click start up>edit>select all>edit>copy>paste back here what you have. We will "unselect" some stuff if need be and see if that helps.


----------



## maric77 (Feb 11, 2002)

Thanks for the quick reply-here's the info....



Webshots	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Webshots\WebshotsTray.exe"
Microsoft Office	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE" -b -l
EPSON Background Monitor	Startup Group	C:\ESM2\Stms.exe
MSMSGS	Registry (Per-User Run)	"C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
EnsoniqMixer	Registry (Machine Run)	starter.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
TIPS	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\tips\mouse\tips.exe
POINTER	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\point32.exe
Multi-function Keyboard	Registry (Machine Run)	GWHotKey.exe
VsecomrEXE	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSECOMR.EXE
VSchedule	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSCHED.EXE
Vshwin32EXE	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSHWIN32.EXE
PP5300usb	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\VISION~1\PAPERP~1\FBDirect.exe
StillImageMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
CriticalUpdate	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
estart	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\windows\inf\sys32.exe 
AttuneClientEngine	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\AVEO\ATTUNE\bin\AttnEngn.exe
CC2KUI	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Comet\Bin\comet.exe
RealTray	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
LoadQM	Registry (Machine Run)	loadqm.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	mstask.exe
Vshwin32EXE	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSHWIN32.EXE
winmodem	Registry (Machine Service)	WINMODEM.101\wmexe.exe


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Uncheck these. To do this, go to start>run>type msconfig>click start tab.

Webshots-Screensaver program that automatically downloads from the webshots web site. Not required

Microsoft office startup group-Resource hog that launches common Microsoft Office components to help speed up the launch of Office programs. Osa9.exe is the Office 2000 equivalent. Some users claim there's no difference with our without it but it isn't required anyway

Epson background monitor-Supposed to keep an Epson printer ready for quick printing. Users report little difference whether it is on or not. Not required

Msmsgs-MSN Messenger utility starts up automatically every time you start Windows. If you don't use MSN Messenger, this can be annoying. Available via Start -> Programs - not required. Need to open program also and uncheck run in background and at start up.

Tips-Suggests tips on using your mouse. Not required

Multi function keyboard-Software that sets up the Gateway AnyKey keyboard shortcuts (a series of buttons that allow one-click access to e-mail, browser, volume and CD/DVD controls, etc). Your choice

Vsecomrexe-From McAfee VirusScan up to version 4.x. This executable is responsible for the periodic "update" prompts. Your choice

Vshwin32exe-From McAfee VirusScan up to version 4.x. Communicates between VSSTAT.EXE and the VShield System Scan module. Can be started automatically or available via Start -> Programs. Personally, I disable "System Scan" via the Vshield icon leaving only "E-mail", "Download" and "Internet filter" enabled. System Scan checks for on Run, Copy, Create and Rename which slows things dramatically

Critical update-Microsoft Windows Critical Update Notification. If you want to keep Windows 98 up-to-date, check the Windows Update site - not required

Attuneclientengine-Attune is a revolutionary service that provides you with targeted Intelligram messages to help you avoid common computer problems. Attune may also let you know when you need a specific product, service, or upgrade to optimize the use of your computer. Not required.

CC2KUI Registry (Machine Run) C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Comet\Bin\comet.exe - This should be removed. It is spyware and causes problems. Removal intructions here http://www.pchell.com/support/cometcursor.shtml

pp5300USB- A Paperport software that monitors the status of a Visioneer OneTouch 5300. Not needed Can be run manually

RealTray Registry -Real player not needed

LoadQM-Loads the MSN Explorer Query Manager - a waste of resources and bandwidth. Also installed by the latest version of MSN Messenger. Note that disabling this can sometimes prevent internet sharing working on Win2K Pro SP2

scheduling agent-Microsoft Scheduling Agent displayed as a box with a stopwatch in the System Tray that is only needed if you have regular scheduled disk defragmenting, ScanDisk, etc. I'd recommend you run these at regular intervals manually as they can interrupt other programs

winmodem (winmodem.exe) Software Modem utility system tray icon. Maybe, uncheck it and if you cant connect to internet, re-check it.

Also, click the spyware next to my name and download aaw.exe. Install it, run it and delete what it finds except for web3000. Let me know if it finds that.


----------



## maric77 (Feb 11, 2002)

OK, thanks for the ideas-I did everything you suggested, and that all did not fix the problem. I also downloaded the aw-aware software, which I ran, but it never found the "web3000" file you mentioned. Any other ideas?!


----------

